# دائرة محول من 12 فولت الى 220 فولت .. dc to ac inverter



## d0deee (27 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اخواني الاعزاء كل عام وانتم بخير
اول موضوع لي في منتداكم المميز وهو عبارة عن دائرة العاكس او الانفيرتر من 12 فولت مستمر (من بطارية سيارة ) الى 220 فولت متردد ( الخرج عبارة عن موجة مربعة ), يمكن تشغيل اغلب الاحمال المنزلية مثل التلفزيون, الرسيفر, الكمبيوتر , اللابتوب, الانارة سواء فلورسنت او تنجستن العادي لكن لا انصح بتشغيل الاحمال الحثية مثل المراوح مع انها تعمل على الجهاز بكامل سرعتها لكن الموجة المربعة تسبب تسخين موتور المروحة مما يسبب عطل في بعض المراوح 

الدائرة بسيطة جدا على الرغم من فاعليتها وكفائتها وانا مجربها وشغالة معي 100% منذ فترة طويلة






شرح الدائرة

عند اغلاق المفتاح تكتمل دائرة ال ليد LED فيضئ , وتكتمل دائرة الايسي IC:4047 وهو يعمل كمذبذب ويولد نبضات مربعة على المخارج 10 و 11 ,,يجب ضبط هذه النبضات على تردد 50 هيرتز من خلال المقاومة المتغيرة RV1 
النبضات الخارجة تذهب الى ترانزستورز موسفيت MOSFET عالى التيار بحيث يعمل كل 2 موسفيت مع بعض (موصلين على التوازي)خلال نصف موجة وال 2 الاخرين خلال النصف الاخر وبالنهاية نحصل على موجة مربعة كاملة على الملف الابتدائي للمحول يتم تكبيرها ويكون الخرج على الثانوي 

يمكن الحصول على القدرة المطلوبة للخرج على حسب المحول ويمكن ان تصل الى 1000 وات لكن انا انصح بعمل الدائرة مع محول 500 وات كحد اقصى 

اي استفسار انا جاهز ...اخوكم المهندس احمد


----------



## ali800 (27 أغسطس 2010)

الف شكر سوالي كم يتحمل هذه الدائره كم امبير اكثر شي


----------



## d0deee (28 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم

اخي العزيز الدائرة تتحمل لغاية 50 امبير مع تبريد مناسب للموسفيت


----------



## ziezooo (29 أغسطس 2010)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## عالم التقني (30 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله لك اخي وجزاك الله خير ولكن اخي قيم بعض القطع غير واضحة مثل الموسفت

هل يوجد مخطط واضح اكثر من ذلك اذا امكن

وشكرا لك اخي الكريم


----------



## d0deee (1 سبتمبر 2010)

راية الحماس قال:


> بارك الله لك اخي وجزاك الله خير ولكن اخي قيم بعض القطع غير واضحة مثل الموسفت
> 
> هل يوجد مخطط واضح اكثر من ذلك اذا امكن
> 
> وشكرا لك اخي الكريم



اخي حملت لك صورة واضحة للدائرة مع ملف البروتس ان شاء الله تفي بالغرض
اي اسفسار او مساعدة انا جاهز 
رابط الملف 
http://www.herosh.com/download/5902408/inv.rar.html


----------



## omar power (11 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم اخي الكريم 
اريد ان اسالك عن كيفيه قياس التردد على المقاومه المتغيره RV1
وعن فائده المكثفات c1,c2
ولماذا تم وصل c2 بهذا الشكل
الرابط اخي الكريم لا يعمل

شكرا لك اخي الكريم وارجو الرد سريعا


----------



## d0deee (13 سبتمبر 2010)

omar power قال:


> السلام عليكم اخي الكريم
> اريد ان اسالك عن كيفيه قياس التردد على المقاومه المتغيره RV1
> وعن فائده المكثفات c1,c2
> ولماذا تم وصل c2 بهذا الشكل
> ...



السلام عليكم
اخي يتم قياس التردد على خرج الاي سي الارجل 10 و 11 ويتم ضبطه عن طريق المقاومة المتغيرة RV1
المكثف c1 هو جزء من دائرة المذبذب يعني c1 مع المقاومات RV1, R1 مسؤلين عن تحديد التردد
المكثف c2 وظيفته التخلص من اي تشويش في دائرة تغذية ال IC وهو اختياري 
يجب الانتباه الى ان اطراف تغذية ال IC مخفية في الرسم وهي الطرف 14 يربط مع 12 فولت او التغذية الموجبة.....الطرف رقم 7 يربط مع الارضي او التغذية السالبة 

الرابط الجديد يحتوي على ملف بروتس وصورة واضحة للرسم
http://www.mediafire.com/?72hz3i2ide3tndl

اي مساعدة اخي انا جاهز واذا احببت ممكن اشرحلك كيف تنفذ الدائرة مرحلة مرحلة واتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## ادور (13 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررر كتير لك ولك كل التقدم والنجاح


----------



## حمممد (14 سبتمبر 2010)

الف شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## حمممد (14 سبتمبر 2010)

سؤال للمهندس احمدمع شكري وتقديري هل ممكن التخويل من 12 فولت الي 6000 امبير
لك كل حب وتقدير وللملتقي


----------



## حمممد (14 سبتمبر 2010)

عفواتصل الي 6000 واط


----------



## aliraqalhr (14 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
اخي العزيز - هل يمكنك ان توضح لنا كم امبير dc تحتاج هذه الدائرة لانتاج 1 امبير AC مع تمنياتي لك بالموفقية


----------



## aliraqalhr (14 سبتمبر 2010)

اخي كم امبير دي سي تستهلك هذه الدائرة لانتاج 1 أمبير اي سي


----------



## omar power (14 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم اخي الكريم :
شكرا لك على المعلومات القيمه ,يوجد لي سؤال
بالنسبه لل12v الداخل ,كم يجب ان تكون قيمه الامبير فيها
واذا ممكن ان تشرح الدائره باتفصيل 

شكرا لك اخي الكريم وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك
ارجو الرد سريعا اخي الكريم
:75:


----------



## عاطف اسماعيل (15 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم وحمة الله وبكاته 
مشكور اخى على هذه الدائره 
والتوفيق اشاء الله


----------



## d0deee (15 سبتمبر 2010)

ادور قال:


> مشكورررررررررررررررررررررر كتير لك ولك كل التقدم والنجاح



لاشكر على واجب اخي العزيز اتمنى ان تكون استفدت من الدائرة


----------



## d0deee (15 سبتمبر 2010)

حمممد قال:


> سؤال للمهندس احمدمع شكري وتقديري هل ممكن التخويل من 12 فولت الي 6000 واط
> لك كل حب وتقدير وللملتقي



اخي العزيز الانفيرتر يحول طاقة الدخل الى طاقة الخرج ...يعني على افتراض تقريبي ان الانفيرتر مثالي ,لكي يكون الخرج 6000 وات يجب ان يكون الدخل 6000 وات على الاقل

من قانون القدرة = التيار x الجهد 
يكون التيار الداخل = القدرة الدخل قسمة جهد الدخل 
تيار الدخل = 6000 وات قسمة 12 فولت = 500 امبير !!
يعني انت تحتاج الى بطارية (مصدر جهد مستمر ) 12 فولت وتيار لغاية 500 امبير وهذا الامر غير عملي لان التيار عالي جدا جدا 

من خلال خبرتي في موضوع الانفيرتر من الممكن عمل الانفيرتر لغاية 1000 وات وهذا يكفي لتشغيل المنزل بالكامل ما عدا الثلاجة واحمال التسخين 

اذا كنت مصر على 6000 وات يمكن زيادة جهد الدخل لكي يقل التيار وذلك عن طريق استخدام اكثر من بطارية ,مثلا استخدم ثلاث بطاريات 12 فولت على التوالي فنحصل على 36 فولت ويكون تيار الدخل حسب القانون السابق يساوي 166 امبير

يجب الانتباه الى ان خرج الانفيرتر العادي هو موجة مربعة وهي تختلف عن الموجة الجيبية التي نحصل عليها من محطة التوليد لذلك الانفيتر العادي لايمكنه تشغيل الاحمال الحثية مثل المحركات الكهربائية

ارجو ان اكون اجبت عن سؤالك وشكرا على مرورك


----------



## d0deee (15 سبتمبر 2010)

aliraqalhr قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اخي العزيز - هل يمكنك ان توضح لنا كم امبير dc تحتاج هذه الدائرة لانتاج 1 امبير AC مع تمنياتي لك بالموفقية



السلام عليكم
اخي كما نعلم ان القدرة = التيار X الجهد
قدرة الخرج = 1 امبير ضرب 220 فولت = 220 وات
قدرة الدخل يجب ان تكون 220 وات لكي يكون قدرة الخرج 220 وات 
تيار الدخل = 220 وات قسمة 12 فولت = 18.3 امبير dc تقريبا 

ارجو ان اكون اجبت على السؤال وشكرا لمرورك


----------



## d0deee (15 سبتمبر 2010)

omar power قال:


> السلام عليكم اخي الكريم :
> شكرا لك على المعلومات القيمه ,يوجد لي سؤال
> بالنسبه لل12v الداخل ,كم يجب ان تكون قيمه الامبير فيها
> واذا ممكن ان تشرح الدائره باتفصيل
> ...



السلام عليكم

اخي العزيز شكرا لمرورك ..سوف اشرح لك الدائرة بالتفصيل بعد قليل


----------



## عاطف اسماعيل (16 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا لك اخى على هذا الموضوع الممتاز
ولكن لى سؤال لو سمحت لى هل من دائرة حمايه فى حالة انخفاض الفولت فى البطاريه


----------



## nasser321 (26 سبتمبر 2010)

*الموجة الجيبية*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

شكرا أخى على الموضوع المفيد و على الشرح الجميل .... بارك الله فيك وبارك كل اعمالك
وبعد
لقد اوضحت لنا النقطة المهمه لذلك الاينفرتر بخصوص شكل الموجة و محازيرها على الاجهزة ذات المحركات
و لكن أسالتى هى :-
1- هل الانفيرتر الذى يباع بالاسواق يعمل بموجة مربعة ؟
2-هل من سبيل لتعديل بدائرتك شكل الموجة من مربعة الى جيبية ؟
3- جربت فعلا إستعمال خرج الدائرة ثلاجة و فشل ؟
4- مارأيك بالدائرة التالية و تعليقك عليها ومدى الإستفادة منها 
-و موضوعها مشروح بهذا اللينك :***إضغط هنا***





5- و ايضا الدائرة التالية و كيف نبرمج ال أى سى ؟





-



-




صورة لوحدة سواقة الموجة









لتحميل برمجة الاي سى PIC16F628A (ملف هكس)50 هيرتز: بالمرفقات
لينك الموضع لتلك الصور : *** من هنا ***

للمهتمين بموضوع شكل الموجة بالاينفنتر DC/AC Pure Sine Wave
Inverter *** إضغط هنا لتحميل الكتيب ***
و أخيرا دعواتى لك و لكل إخواننا بغزة المحاصرة بالفرج العظيم القريب
​


----------



## d0deee (26 سبتمبر 2010)

عاطف اسماعيل قال:


> السلام عليكم
> شكرا لك اخى على هذا الموضوع الممتاز
> ولكن لى سؤال لو سمحت لى هل من دائرة حمايه فى حالة انخفاض الفولت فى البطاريه



شكرا اخي الكريم ...طبعا يوجد عندي دائرة لفصل البطارية عند انخفاض جهدها اقل من 10 فولت 
سوف ارفعها في القريب العاجل ان شاء الله


----------



## d0deee (26 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
اخي nasser321 بارك الله فيك ولا شكر على واجب

1- الانفيرتر الذي يباع في السوق يخرج موجة مربعة معدلة اسمها modified square wave او modified sin wave وهي تختلف عن الموجة المربعة قليلا كما موضح بالشكل






2- لايمكن تعديل الدائرة الحالية لتخرج موجة جيبية 
3- اخي لم اجرب الخرج مع ثلاجة لان الثلاجة تحتاج تيار بدء عالي لايمكن للانفيرتر توفيره بالاضافة لان الموجة المربعة غير مناسبة ,. لكني جربت اشغل مروحة وفعلا المروحة اشتغلت ولكن صوتها عالي فيه زنة ومع الوقت المروحة ضعفت وانحرقت بسبب سخونة المتور الناتج من الموجة المربعة , اما مروحة السقف اشتغلت اكتر من سنة بدون مشاكل
4- الدائرة باختصار تشبه دائرتي لحد قبل القنطرة وتخرج موجة مربعة مترددة لكن بقدرة اقل بكثير لايزيد عن 12 وات لان الترانزستورات BC140 اضعف بكتير من BUZ100 , وعلى الخرج مركب قنطرة ومكثف للتحويل الى DC لغرض تطبيق معين.
5- الدائرة الاخيرة دائرة جيدة وتخرج موجة مربعة معدلة كما هو واضح وتعتمد على الميكروكونترولر, اعتقد ان البرنامج جاهز وعلى الاقل جرب على برنامج البروتس وراح تلاقي الشرح في المنتدى


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (20 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا ونفع بكم ووفقكم لما يحبه ويرضاه


----------



## ادور (20 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررر كتير لكم علي كل الجهود ولكم كل التقدم والنجاح


----------



## سعيد قادر (20 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل الخير شكرا لك


----------



## zcc (21 أكتوبر 2010)

شكراً وبالتوفيق


----------



## وائل الامير (23 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا اخي الكريم على هذه الدارة ولكن كم نسبة الضياعات في المحول ؟؟؟حيث ان المحول ذو القلب الحديدي له ضياعات كبيرة وشكرا .


----------



## loveforever543 (25 أكتوبر 2010)

شكررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## abo2010 (29 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووورين وماقصرتو لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## م رشدي حموده (29 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور آخي الكريم ،، سؤال لو تكرمت :
بالفعل انت نفذت هذه الدائرة ام لا ؟
وهل القطع متوفرة فى السوق وخاصة اي سي ؟


----------



## tikabd (7 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكورين على هذا العطاء العلمي


----------



## خالد صريوي (7 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك اللة فيك يااخي


----------



## mofaknofl (9 نوفمبر 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## d0deee (9 نوفمبر 2010)

ابو العربي 2009 قال:


> مشكور آخي الكريم ،، سؤال لو تكرمت :
> بالفعل انت نفذت هذه الدائرة ام لا ؟
> وهل القطع متوفرة فى السوق وخاصة اي سي ؟



لاشكر على واجب
نعم نفذت الدائرة اكثر من مرة والدائرة مضمونة 100% والقطع متوفرة بالسوق شكرا على مرورك


----------



## noscom (9 نوفمبر 2010)

اخي العزيز شكرا جزيلا سؤالي 
مثلا البطارية كم تبقى من الوقت في حال قمت بتشغيل 5 لمبات 100 وط


----------



## 6630nokia (12 نوفمبر 2010)

*مشكورررررررررررررررررررررر*


----------



## uosef (8 فبراير 2011)

اخى الكريم
هل ممكن عمل دائرة بحيث ان يشحن البطارية ويفصل بشكل اتوماتك


----------



## uosef (8 فبراير 2011)

ياريت لو تقدر تعمل النا دائرة لعملية شحن البطارية اكون شاكر جدا

بس ليه سؤال ليه مستخدم دايود عند خرج 4047 ؟؟


----------



## biker222 (8 فبراير 2011)

شكرا لك اخي على الموضوع


----------



## uosef (9 فبراير 2011)

شكل الاخ صاحب الموضوع ما بدخل المنتدى


----------



## عفراكوشة (24 مارس 2011)

بالنسبة للدائرة فيها مشكلة الانتكريد متوصل بالبطارية مما يجعل التردد غير ثابت


----------



## redwin (23 أبريل 2011)

أخي لدي استفسار حول الدائرة عندما حاولت تشغيلها لم تشتغل وهل معنى كلامك [ان اطراف تغذية ال IC مخفية في الرسم وهي الطرف 14 يربط مع 12 فولت او التغذية الموجبة.....الطرف رقم 7 فلا يوجد في البرنامج طرف لل14 أو 7 وسؤالي الثاني عن rv1 هل هو مرتبط ب groung أم انه بدون ارتباط


----------



## thaer16 (26 أبريل 2011)

الف شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## samir hamad (8 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
أخى العزيز كيف يمكن التحكم فى العاكس باستخدام pwm أو باستخدام microcontroller . 
واذا كان لديكم أى ملفات خاصة بالموضوع ارجوا الافادة .


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (8 يوليو 2011)

تمت الإجابة هنا
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t86365-2.html
أخى
رجاء وضع سؤالك مرة واحدة وانتطار الرد


----------



## يوسف10. (10 يوليو 2011)

مشكور أخي على هذه المساهمة البسيطة و القييمة في نفس الوقت فقط لو تكرمت توضيح القطع الإلكترونية على شكل قائمة


----------



## اشرف الدليمي (12 يوليو 2011)

شكرا للاخ على هذه الدائرة لكن لدي اقتراح بدلا من استخدام مولد الموجة المربعة وتكبيرها ، نستخدم مولد موجة جيبية ونكبرها لنتمكن من تشغيل الاحمال الحثية .


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (12 يوليو 2011)

المشكلة أن كفاءة التكبير للموجة الجيبية لن تزيد عن 50% أى ستفقد نصف الطاقة كحرارة مما يجعل التعامل معها غير مجدى 
تخيل انفيرتر 1000 وات يشع 1000 وات مثلها حرارة و يستهلك من البطارية 2000 وات نصفها بلا فائدة
تستخدم كما شرحت نظرية pwm حيث تستخدم النبضات وهى بكفاءة تزيد عن 90% لتوليد الخرج والذى بدوره يشكل الموجة الجيبية و هذا ما يتبع فى كافة أجهزة الإنفيتر و ال ups المستخدمة حاليا


----------



## يوسف10. (13 يوليو 2011)

*مشكور أخي على هذه المساهمة البسيطة و القييمة في نفس الوقت فقط لو تكرمت توضيح القطع الإلكترونية على شكل قائمة*​


----------



## علي النعمه (14 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته اخي العزيز .كم امبير بطاريه السياره علما تتوفر عدد مختلف من البطاريات


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (15 يوليو 2011)

كلما زاد أمبير البطارية زاد زمن تشغيلها
المهم أن تكون 12 فولت


----------



## يوسف10. (15 يوليو 2011)

_ لو تكرمت أخي صاحب دائرة محول من 12 فولت الى 220 فولت .. dc to ac inverter أ ن العناصر غير واضحة و شكرا 
_


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (15 يوليو 2011)

يوسف10. قال:


> _ لو تكرمت أخي صاحب دائرة محول من 12 فولت الى 220 فولت .. dc to ac inverter أ ن العناصر غير واضحة و شكرا
> _


أخى
فى المشاركة رقم 8 هنا
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t217478.html#post1831310
تجد رابط به الصورة مكبرة جدا و تامه الوضوح و قد ذكر صاحب الموضوع مشكورا ذلك أكثر من مرة


----------



## يوسف10. (16 يوليو 2011)

شكرا للأخ المشرف و لكن تعرف حال الأعضاء الجدد


----------



## محمود المليجى (5 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم كل سنة وحضرتكم بخير بارك الله فى كل شخص شارك ولو بكلمة فى هذا الموضوع موضوع مميز


----------



## أيمن الشاذلى (5 أغسطس 2011)

الدائرة ممتازة بسأل كم تكون تكلفة هذه الدائرة


----------



## شامل الكل (11 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور .............................................مشكور 
مشكور... ......مشكور.....................مشكور.........مشكو ر
مشكور.............مشكور............ ..مشكور............... مشكور
مشكور........................مشكور ............................مشكور
مشكور... .................................................. .....مشكور
مشكور. .................................................. ...مشكور
مشكور..................................... ......... مشكور
مشكور.......................................م شكور
مشكور................ ................مشكور
مشكور............. ..........مشكور
مشكور.......... .......مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور
مشكو رمشكور
مشكور
مشكور .............................................مشكور 
مشكور... ......مشكور.....................مشكور.........مشكو ر
مشكور.............مشكور............ ..مشكور............... مشكور
مشكور........................مشكور ............................مشكور
مشكور... .................................................. .....مشكور
مشكور. .................................................. ...مشكور
مشكور..................................... ......... مشكور
مشكور.......................................م شكور
مشكور................ ................مشكور
مشكور............. ..........مشكور
مشكور.......... .......مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور
مشكو رمشكور


----------



## karim.a (14 أغسطس 2011)

الف شكر وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## م ابوسامر (14 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## اسامةاحمد2010 (1 أكتوبر 2011)

اخى العزيز المحول 12 فولت فى 2 والملف الابتدائى 220 فولت السؤال كم امبير بالتقريب


----------



## alhabob78 (7 أكتوبر 2011)

*يا سلام يا سلام ,, بارك الله فيك*


----------



## a_sdfg122000 (21 أكتوبر 2011)

الله ينور عليك ويكرمك يسيدي بس كنا عوزين الصوره الحقيقيه للمشروع


----------



## dtq (24 أكتوبر 2011)

Thank yooooooooooooooooou


----------



## adfaraj (22 ديسمبر 2011)

​*
مشكور... ......مشكور.....................مشكور.........مشكو ر

*


----------



## علاءالذهب (23 ديسمبر 2011)

خالص تحياتي


----------



## ahmedioca (23 ديسمبر 2011)

thank you


----------



## m_as (24 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا الموضوع المفيد


----------



## مصطفى سعد مصطفى (26 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااا كتير على المعلومات


----------



## jjnn (30 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم الرابط الثاني لا يعمل الرجاء عرض صورة واضحة للدارة على نفس الموقع هذا و شكرا


----------



## azzam-d (14 يناير 2012)

كل الشكر يا شباب


----------



## Amr Abo Salem (16 يناير 2012)

Good Work


----------



## أبو يعرب (18 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك وفي جهودك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## osamaka2009 (18 يناير 2012)

مشششششششششكور


----------



## bashar kt (18 يناير 2012)

شكرا


----------



## electrocute (19 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا يا أخي
للأسف نحن في سوريا في هذا الوقت في أمس الحاجة الى مثل هذه الدارة
ولكن لم أجد بالسوق عندنا ic و الموسفيت
هل يوجد عناصر مكافئة لهم وان وجد ماهي
وعندي دارة أخرى وجدتها في النت على الرابط التالي وتوفر لدي جميع العناصر ولكنها لم تعمل وهي بسيطة جدا أرجو من الخبراء ارشادي ان كانت الدارة صحيحية أم لا وشكرا لكم
http://www.free-circuit.com/1000w-120-220vac-inverters/


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (19 يناير 2012)

نعم الدائرة صحيحة


----------



## kasem.kabane (20 يناير 2012)

مشكور اخي ممكن توضيح اكثر جزاك الله خير


----------



## msheghri (20 يناير 2012)

مشكورور جداً ولكن كيف يمكن حساب عدد ملفات الترنس للدخل والخرج 
وهل يمكن استخدام طرنسات نواة فحم كما هي الحال في دارات الانفرتر الصيني الموجود بالسوق هل من أحد يشرح هذا الأمر ومشكورورورين على كل حال


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (21 يناير 2012)

هذه السلة
المحولات (الترانسفورمر) والدوائر الإلكترونية 
بها الشرح لهذه الأسئلة
لا يوجد شيئ اسمه "نواة فحم" هذه الأنواع اسمها فرايت وهى مركبات بعضها من حديد والآخر من مواد مغنطيسية أخرة وهى تناسب الترددات العالية وليست 50ذ/ث


----------



## electrocute (21 يناير 2012)

شكرا لك أخي ماجد عباس محمد
ولكن عندي استفسار بسيط 
في الدارة التي وضعت رابطها ماهو نوع المحول ؟؟
لقد جربت المحولات العادية ذات القلب الحديدي المتوفرة بالسوق ولم تعمل؟
هل لها علاقة بتيار المحول (أمبير المحول) أم يجب استخدام محول من نوع قلب خاص
والدارة بالشرح قيل أنها تعمل 110 أو 220 وذلك فقط بتغير المحول
ولكن للأسف لم تعمل معي 220
ولقد لا حظت أنني عندما اصل الدارة بدون محول فأنها تعطي خرج متناوب ولكن عند وصل المحول فأن الأمبير يرتفع بسرعة عالية و تفصل الحماية ولقد فحصت المحول ولكن ليس به مشكلة
أرجو مساعدتي ولك جزيل الشكر 
لأنني في امس الحاجة الى هذه الدارة وخصوصا ان الكهرباء عندنا أصبحت تنقطع أكثر من الوقت الذي تأتي به


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (22 يناير 2012)

أخى
معذرة لا أعلم ما تتحدث عنه لكن لو آخر دائرة وضعتها أنت والتى سألتنى هل هى صحيحة فقيم المكونات غير مكتوبة فكيف نفذتها و كيف علمت أنها تعطى متناوب بدون محول؟
رجاء وضع الدائرة التى قمت بتنفيذها فعلا


----------



## electrocute (22 يناير 2012)

أخي الكريم هذا رابط الدارة
http://www.free-circuit.com/1000w-120-220vac-inverters/
قيم العناصر
ترانزستورين Q1 , Q2 من نوع 

2N3055
ديودان من نوع 1N4002
مقاومتين 10ohm 5 watts.R1 ,R2 
R3 ,R4 180 OHM 1 WATTS
مكثفان 68 مكرو فاراد 50 فولت
بالإضافة للمحول 12+12/ 220
عندما وصلت الدارة كانت تعطي خرج متناوب على دخل المحول أي على طرف 12 فولت بدون أن أصل المحول
وعندما أصل المحول كان يحدث قصر ويفصل قاطع الحماية


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (23 يناير 2012)

اخى
هذه هى الدائرة التى وضعت رابطها






و بدون المحول (التوصيلات باللون الأحمر ) لا يكون هناك خرج لإنعدان التغذية على المحمع إلا لو هناك خطأ فى التوصيل


----------



## msheghri (23 يناير 2012)

العفو نعم فرايت ومشكورور على الاجابة لكن الانفيرتر الصيني الموجود بالسوق يعتمد على ملف نواة فرايت


----------



## المبدعه الصغيرة (25 يناير 2012)

شكرا اخي الكريم كنت ابحث عن هذه الدائرة والحمدلله بفضل الله ثم فضلك لقيتها 
اشكرك جدا


----------



## اختار اسم (26 يناير 2012)

اخى الكريم اتمنالك كل توفيق ونجاح وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## yas123er (6 فبراير 2012)

ياأخي ملف البروتس لا يعمل ,أرجو وضع واحد يعمل


----------



## نذير مبين (6 فبراير 2012)

*اخي الكريم : شاهدت دائرة الكترونية بنفس المكونات الا النها تختلف عن دائرتك بانها علئ مقاومة ثابتة الاعطائك تردد قدره 60 هيرتز وايضا هناك اختلاف اريد ان اتاكد منه هو ان احد الموسفيت مثبة بالرجل رقم 11 ولاخر هو المهم مثبة بالرجل رقم 13 لماذا مش الرجل رقم 10 **:87: **و**ارجو منك الن تضيف الايميل حقي حتئ ارسلك المخطط . [email protected]
اخوك نذير مبين*


----------



## نذير مبين (6 فبراير 2012)

d0deee قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اخي يتم قياس التردد على خرج الاي سي الارجل 10 و 11 ويتم ضبطه عن طريق المقاومة المتغيرة rv1
> المكثف c1 هو جزء من دائرة المذبذب يعني c1 مع المقاومات rv1, r1 مسؤلين عن تحديد التردد
> المكثف c2 وظيفته التخلص من اي تشويش في دائرة تغذية ال ic وهو اختياري
> ...


هخي العزيز هل يربط الاسي مباشرة ب 12 فولت او يستخدم اسي رجليتر لتحول من 12 فولت الئ 5 فولت لعمل الاسي. وهل يمكن استخدام بطارية سيارة 12 فولت 50 امبير ارجو الرد السريع


----------



## نذير مبين (6 فبراير 2012)

هل يستخد اسي رجليتر لتغذية الاسي ام اربطة مباشرة مع 12 فولة كما في الرسمة


----------



## ديجيتال مان (6 فبراير 2012)

*ألف شكر أخي الكريم وبارك الله فيك وسدد خطاك لكل خير
أريد أن أسأل هل يمكن تحويل خرج الدارة إلى 2000 واط وكيف يمكن ذلك إن أمكن 
وشكرا.......*


----------



## ziadzh (18 فبراير 2012)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## hsan-a (20 فبراير 2012)

مشكور يا اخي


----------



## عمرو ذياب (21 فبراير 2012)

مشكورررررررررررررررر وبارك الله فيكككككككككككككك


----------



## Sal_Emma (5 مارس 2012)

اشكر الجميع
ولكنيي اشعر أن الموضوع مبتور يرجى إيفاءه حقه
فالانفرتر يعمل ولكن ألا نحتاج الى شاحن للبطارية
وأيضا نحتاج الى افرلود للحماية من زيادة الحمل
وهل الترانزستورات محمية من التلف
يرجى أخذ هذه النقاط بعين الاعتبار وشكرا


----------



## مصطفى على محمد2 (29 مارس 2012)

*مشكورررررررررررررررررررررر كتير لك ولك كل التقدم والنجاح*


----------



## TAREQ1234 (29 مارس 2012)

الف شكر


----------



## TAREQ1234 (29 مارس 2012)

شكرا


----------



## TAREQ1234 (29 مارس 2012)

معلم


----------



## TAREQ1234 (29 مارس 2012)

*الف شكر*​


----------



## TAREQ1234 (29 مارس 2012)

*الف شكر*​


----------



## TAREQ1234 (29 مارس 2012)

*مشكورررررررررررررررررررررر*​


----------



## TAREQ1234 (29 مارس 2012)

شكرا


----------



## marwa41 (30 مارس 2012)

ممكن اعرف من سيادتكم كيفيه اختيار قدره المكثف او الدايو او المقاومه لعمل الدائره


----------



## hussien95 (30 مارس 2012)

ألف شكر على الدارة أخي الكريم


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (30 مارس 2012)

marwa41 قال:


> ممكن اعرف من سيادتكم كيفيه اختيار قدره المكثف او الدايو او المقاومه لعمل الدائره


اخى
مشروح فى هذه السلسلة
سلسلة مقالات كيف تصمم الدوائر الإلكترونية


----------



## m.ghannam (31 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم
ممكن وصل دارتين على التوازي للحصول على قدرة أكبر من 500 وات 
مثلا 1500 وات من خلال 3 دارات كاملة على التوازي
وشكرا


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (31 مارس 2012)

لا يمكن ولكن تزاد القدرة باستخدام ترانزيستورات ذات قدرة أكبر و محول بالقدرة المناسبة


----------



## stafsat65 (8 أبريل 2012)

*بارك الله فيك وفي جهودك وجزاك خيرا*


----------



## stafsat65 (23 أبريل 2012)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررر كتير


----------



## ali mtr (27 أبريل 2012)

*بارك الله فيك وفي جهودك وجزاك خيرا*


----------



## mhamad romeh (15 نوفمبر 2012)

10x aloooooooooooot


----------



## احمد صلاح مزروع (20 يونيو 2013)

عندى استفسار صغير جدا بالرغم من ان حضرتك عامل شغل جامد جدا مشكور 
المحول هنا فى الدائرة محول عادى ولا فرايت؟ الرجاء التحديد!!!


----------



## احمد صلاح مزروع (20 يونيو 2013)

وملف البروتس بيقول عندى عاوز برنامج قديم يا ريت لو ملف حديث او البرنامج اللى حضرتك شغال بيه دا هكون شاكر جدا جدا


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (29 يونيو 2013)

احمد صلاح مزروع قال:


> عندى استفسار صغير جدا بالرغم من ان حضرتك عامل شغل جامد جدا مشكور
> المحول هنا فى الدائرة محول عادى ولا فرايت؟ الرجاء التحديد!!!


رجاء تحديد أى دائرة تقصد
بالنسبة للدائرة الأصلية فى أول مشاركة تستخدم محول عادى من الحديد


----------



## بو جهاد (15 سبتمبر 2013)

شكرا :77:


----------



## نصر مصطفى (26 سبتمبر 2013)

*دائره مهمه جدا الى كل الساده المهندسين شكرا*

بسم الله الرحمن االرحيم ممكنالى السده الاعضاء والمهندسين مكونات هذه الدائره اذا سمحتوم 



عاكس التيار 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uap1bj3F-UA


وانواع الترنزيستور والبديل اذا سمحتوم 
ولكم جزيل الشكر اخوكم فى الله نصر مصطفى


----------



## يوسف عيد عاشور (28 سبتمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم 
اتمني توضيح اطراف الموسفتات وشكرا


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (28 سبتمبر 2013)

بالنظر له من الأمام جهة الكتابة و الأطراف لأسفل يكون الأيسر البوابة Gate و الأوسط المصب Drain و متصل بالضهر المعدنى و الأيمن هو المصدر Source

يمكنك الحصول على اطراف و مواصفات كاملة لأى مكون سواء ترانزيستور أو مقاومة أو مكثف أو متكاملات من الموقع
http://www.alldatasheet.com


----------



## rockyman (1 أكتوبر 2013)

شكرا جزيلا بارك الله جهودكم وجزاكم كل الخير


----------



## يوسف عيد عاشور (2 أكتوبر 2013)

شكرا علي الرد السريع وبارك الله فيكم 
وعندي استفسار اخر هو الموسفيت لم اجده عندنا في غزة بسبب الحصار ووجدت بديل له هو )irf3205 فهل هذا يفي بالغرض مع العلم اننا اشد الحاجه له في غزة وانت تعلم


----------



## المفلحي اليماني (2 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاكم الله ألف خير على الفوائد

قمت بعمل دائرة عاكس خاصة بي وهي تخرج موجات بتردد 50Hz تقريبا
وهي التالية

مع المعذرة إن كانت غير واضحة لأنها عن عجلة

لكن عندي بعض التساؤلات
1- هل في كل أنواع الموسفت تكون البوابة في اليسار والمصرف في الوسط والمنبع في اليمين 
أي حتى مع الموسفت المستخدم معي (BUK455) وكم القدرة التي يستطيع تحملها هذا الموسفت
2- هل نستطيع تحويل الموجة المربعة إلى جيبية باستخدام ملف ومكثف، إذا كانت الاجابة نعم كيف يكون الربط وكم هي القيم المناسبة

أرجو الإفادة وجزيتم خيرا


----------



## يوسف عيد عاشور (9 أكتوبر 2013)

السلام عليكم لقد نفذت الدائرةعلي محول 180واط وعملت بشكل جيد ولكن عندما اوصلت بطارية سيارة قطع الموسفت الاربع عطلت بسرعة اي بمجرد وصل البطارية مع العلم انه الموسفت المستخدم هو irf3205 ارجو الرد بسرعة


----------



## المفلحي اليماني (4 ديسمبر 2013)

d0deee قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> اخواني الاعزاء كل عام وانتم بخير
> اول موضوع لي في منتداكم المميز وهو عبارة عن دائرة العاكس او الانفيرتر من 12 فولت مستمر (من بطارية سيارة ) الى 220 فولت متردد ( الخرج عبارة عن موجة مربعة ), يمكن تشغيل اغلب الاحمال المنزلية مثل التلفزيون, الرسيفر, الكمبيوتر , اللابتوب, الانارة سواء فلورسنت او تنجستن العادي لكن لا انصح بتشغيل الاحمال الحثية مثل المراوح مع انها تعمل على الجهاز بكامل سرعتها لكن الموجة المربعة تسبب تسخين موتور المروحة مما يسبب عطل في بعض المراوح
> ...



ألف شكر على هذا الموضوع مهندس أحمد​
أنا أيضا قمت بعمل دائرة عاكس (inverter) وحبيت استفسر عن بعض الأمور في الدائرة

أولا: كيف يكون توصيل الموسفت في أرض الواقع (هل في كل أنواع الموسفت تكون البوابة في اليسار والمصرف في الوسط والمنبع في اليمين)
ثانيا: كم قدرة الموسفت خاصتي (BUK455) وكم قدرة الموسفت خاصتك (BUZ100)
ثالثا: هل صحيح أننا نستطيع تحويل الموجة المربعة إلى جيبية باستخدام ملف ومكثف، إذا كانت الاجابة نعم كيف يكون الربط وكم هي القيم المناسبة.

أرجو الإفادة بسرعة... وشكرا​


----------



## بروين الداوودي (6 فبراير 2014)

أخي الكريم رسم الدائرة غير واضحة 
هل من الممكن تزودني بصورة اوضح ضروري جدا 
وهل من الممكن ان تشرح لي الدائرة


----------



## ahmed gamal1 (6 فبراير 2014)

بارك الله فى كل مهندسى الملتقى


----------



## almasryno1 (17 أبريل 2014)

جزاك الله خير 
مشكور عزيزى


----------



## حيدرالمنصوري (9 مايو 2014)

الف شكرر


----------



## جابر مخند محمد (7 ديسمبر 2014)

شكرا علي المعلوماا ات القيمه


----------



## ELSAIDY1 (27 يناير 2015)

بالتوفيق دائما مع تحياتى


----------

